# The Curios Tale of the Time Trial Losers



## girofan (3 Sep 2008)

Vuelta ITT, Sastre and Schumacher also-rans, but in the Tour they were up with the best time trialists. What happened? Did they get their 'Preparation' all wrong for this tour, or is there a nasty smell in the Peleton?


----------



## Dayvo (3 Sep 2008)

Indeed! Very suspicious interesting!


----------



## yenrod (3 Sep 2008)

girofan said:


> Vuelta ITT, Sastre and Schumacher also-rans, but in the Tour they were up with the best time trialists. What happened? Did they get their 'Preparation' all wrong for this tour, or is there a nasty smell in the Peleton?



These riders have done:

3500kms/2174mls - tour

Add in countless training miles before & after...

And you are saying they are on something...perhaps in the 'tour!

How many grand tours could you do 

Their is no nasty smell, its just you looking at things from the wrong angle - ok if their is something wrong then no worries but as far as I can see: doing the calculations *NO !*

Have you ever tried doing 20...30mph for hours on end, day after day, hour after hour...


----------



## gavintc (3 Sep 2008)

If you have trained, you will know that your peak lasts for about 6 weeks. Nothing strange about these results, just normal post season tailing off.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Sep 2008)

yenrod said:


> Have you ever tried doing 20...30mph for hours on end, day after day, hour after hour...



I did 2,500 miles in six weeks (doing about eight hours a day). I couldn't have done it without beer, wine and brandy! 

So what do these fellas use?


----------



## yenrod (3 Sep 2008)

Dayvo said:


> I did 2,500 miles in six weeks (doing about eight hours a day). I couldn't have done it without beer, wine and brandy!
> 
> So what do these fellas use?



You tell me ?


----------



## Dayvo (3 Sep 2008)

I asked first!


----------



## yenrod (3 Sep 2008)

Ok Day' - given the fact that cycling _has / is_ cleaning up its act then supposedly food, training etc...

I know ive been sceptical, but in this instance - no discussion.


----------



## Steve Austin (3 Sep 2008)

Its when riders perform with monotonous regularity that its more suspicion raising to me.
Not performing is just bad form imo


----------



## mondobongo (3 Sep 2008)

I believe the thought of winning the Tour de France could motivate anyone to time trial out of their skin.

Schumacher was in the shop window for the Tour de France.


----------



## Keith Oates (4 Sep 2008)

They both did very well in the TdF and then not so good in the Olympics, even with training, diet etc. a body has to recover from a 3 week tour. Perhaps that's why Armtrong only really concentrated on the TdF and got the seven wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## briank (5 Sep 2008)

Keith Oates said:


> Perhaps that's why Armtrong only really concentrated on the TdF and got the seven wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Is it reasonable to conclude so emphatically (with 27 - count 'em, 27! - exclamation marks) a sentence which starts with the tentative "perhaps"?
Or am I missing something?
(Just asking.)


----------



## mondobongo (6 Sep 2008)

Its Keiths trademark!


----------

